# RV Width, again



## mmmartin (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello everone, Im looking for help on the RV width limits.

I have looking for answers, seen lots of opinions but nothing from official sources. My question is with reference to purchacing a used RV in the UK, that has already been registered in the UK. Namely a Damon Daybreak that was imported by the official distributor in 2002 and now being sold privately by the current owner. I have seen that the Damon is not on the 'approved' list. Here are the questions

1 Can an RV (namely the Damon) that has already been registered have the registration revoked because it is known to be to wide?

2 Do they get measured at the time of an annual MOT?

3 Has anyone ever recieved an form of official confirmation that vehicles already registered will be left 'as is' if over width

Any help you could offer would be gratefully recieved

mmmartin


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Martin

There are loads of posts on here relating to this issue but in answer to your questions

Once registered, its registered end of story. However been registered does not mean its legal

No measuring at the MOT as the vehicle sizes are beyond the scope of the MOT test

As far asan "official form" I wish!!!! And so does everyone else who own an RV!!! Its still up in the air and no-one can get a definitive answer from the DVLA or any other official body.

There are lots of Daybreaks on UK roads, if you want it buy it and dont worry about the technicalities until it rears up and nibbles you on the bum!!

Enjoy and welcome to the wild and whackey world of RV ownership!!

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I would love to import a Damon but dare not for the DVLA measuring reason.

However as Dazzer has said once it's registered here that's it.

We so want a Daybreak 3270 but cant afford UK prices  

Good luck with your search and purchase :wink: :wink:


----------

